# Parvo or Worms? PLEASE HELP



## RachLewis (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi Yall.. i just got my first puppy, mini dachshund, and for the first 5 days she was great. Two nights ago she started acting different and didn't eat dinner.. then yesterday she had diarrhea, threw up twice, and pooped blood.

I looked online and her symptoms could be for Parvo or worms. I went to the vet yesterday at 5 and received a deworming pill which i gave Lily at 5.. but it's almost 24 hours later, she hasn't pooped or peed... or eaten anything. She drinks water occasionaly and a few minutes after she'll throw up.

I'm worried sick, and i dont kmow if i'm overreacting or not. This is my first puppy so i'm not very good at this yet. She has a vet appt. tomorrow at 9 (it was the first available).. but until then does any one have any insight or advise?

Thank yall so much!
-Worried Rachel


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*sick baby*

untill you get the vet with her she needs to be keep warm and hydrated get some pedilite for infants you can use a eye droper or suringe put it down her slow so you wont choke her or get it into lungs dehydration will hurt her if you can get her to eat boiled hamburger and white rice will make her tummy settle you might try this sorry your new pup got sick


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds a little more serious than worms to me. It would be a pretty serious infestaion of worms to cause lethargy like you describe. The first thing I would do if I were you is take the puppy's temp. it is easier and faster with a digital thermometer (rectal). If the pup has a fever (over 102 F) it is more likely Parvo or some other illness. Puppies CAN recover form Parvo with the proper ( early) care. 
Try to keep Fluids in him ( dehydration can kill young puppies) and let him eat what little he will.( yogurt, cottage cheese or canned food, even just a tiny bit can help keep his energy stores) If you are near a Pet store you can look for Nutristat or some other nutritional supplement to help keep him stable til his appt. Best of luck


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Take her to the Vet ASAP!!! This is seriouis!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope you have taken her to the vet. This is an emergency, and could well be Parvo or she could have eaten something that is obstructing her. Do not try to feed or give water to a dog that is continuing to vomit, that will just dehydrate them more. Dehydration is uncomfortable and life threatening. she needs to be at the vet NOW. Tiny little dogs like this can go downhill so fast.


----------

